# RAW results...take a peek



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

I was given some good natured grief recently behind the scenes about my enthusiasism here on the forum regarding the raw diet. So I thought I would counter publicly with a little "proof in the pudding" moment (as mama used to always say). 

Here is a one of our dogs Saturday ...he is dry as a bone and thats just the outside.. You be the judge


----------



## Tabatha Farnel (Sep 7, 2008)

Nice!!!

I switched my Mal pup over to raw a few weeks ago and she has improved drastically! She was impossible to put weight onto, super ribby and scrawny, and that was on Orijen. Now she's gaining muscle and her coat is amazing. I'm sold.


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

That dog looks really nice. We've been feeding raw for 10+ years and I find that the dogs do really well. 
What's a typical weekly menu for your dogs Brian?


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Tabatha Farnel said:


> Nice!!!
> 
> I switched my Mal pup over to raw a few weeks ago and she has improved drastically! She was impossible to put weight onto, super ribby and scrawny, and that was on Orijen. Now she's gaining muscle and her coat is amazing. I'm sold.


Thanks Tabatha. I was really being a wise ass behind a pm lol ... But I AM a huge proponent of the natural diet no doubt!


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

What's a typical weekly menu for your dogs

that is the question I've had for a long time, if your going to show the dog then tell the menu please


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Lori Gallo said:


> That dog looks really nice. We've been feeding raw for 10+ years and I find that the dogs do really well.
> What's a typical weekly menu for your dogs Brian?


Thanks Lori... its probably more good genetics than me feeding him but I do try to allow my dogs to achieve their potential by feeding them properly. I thought it was weird for a long time just like I thought marker training was stupid (yes the ignorance knows no bounds apparently lol). There is no rythm or reason to the way we feed them. My wife is the primary one and she watches them all closely and feeds them the way a person would make a cake from scratch. The recipe is based on what she sees in the dog a pinch of this and plop of that lol. But its primarily chicken and fish with dark leafy greens fruit etc.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Gerald Dunn said:


> What's a typical weekly menu for your dogs
> 
> that is the question I've had for a long time, if your going to show the dog then tell the menu please


Gerald the menu is really varied and I think that IS the key. Rather than feeding the same stuff ALL the time. In the wild the dog wouldnt be eating the same thing in the same amount and in the same place each day. So we try to mimic nature in so far as we can. We vary the foods and the times and places. I will be happy to post an exact weeks feeeding for you if you want. But it depends on your dogs energy, excercise, metabolism and all the other stuff.


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

Brian that't pretty much how we feed. I can get chicken pretty cheap..and have some friends who send me lots of venison. It's just a question of adding some mix-ins for variety. They get salmon oil/and vit e daily as well. Vegies? not so much, only occasionally.


----------



## Jane Jean (Sep 18, 2009)

I've fed raw for 5 years and I think the body tone(muscle) is really amazing along with the coat. I love _not_ having to pick up huge poop, they are more the size that a 20# dog would have as they utilize most everything they eat.
I feed a variety of proteins along with green tripe daily and supplement with vitamin C ,salmon oil or coconut oil and add an E caplet every few days. 
One of my dogs(long coat) was getting a few sebaceous cysts(from the oil?) and I started her on tumeric daily. Only one cyst so far hasn't reabsorbed. 
Your black beauty's coat looks great, I bet the teeth are pearly white, too!


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Jane Jean said:


> I've fed raw for 5 years and I think the body tone(muscle) is really amazing along with the coat. I love _not_ having to pick up huge poop, they are more the size that a 20# dog would have as they utilize most everything they eat.
> I feed a variety of proteins along with green tripe daily and supplement with vitamin C ,salmon oil or coconut oil and add an E caplet every few days.
> One of my dogs(long coat) was getting a few sebaceous cysts(from the oil?) and I started her on tumeric daily. Only one cyst so far hasn't reabsorbed.
> Your black beauty's coat looks great, I bet the teeth are pearly white, too!


Hi Jane, are you sure you are giving the correct dosage of Vit E?


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey Brian I feed raw chicken carcass for around 80 cents a pound unbelievable results. I been feeding raw for over a year and it is hands down been unbelievable the difference so much so that I have 3 pet home friends that have switched to it just seeing the condition of my dogs.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Shane Woodlief said:


> Hey Brian I feed raw chicken carcass for around 80 cents a pound unbelievable results. I been feeding raw for over a year and it is hands down been unbelievable the difference so much so that I have 3 pet home friends that have switched to it just seeing the condition of my dogs.


I hear ya Shane ... we started trying it I guess 3 or 4 years or so ago and experimenting. I guess the thing we have found is the variation is a good thing. I have actually seen a dog change colors when changed over to natural the coat just became much more supple and shiney.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

"Ooooo my dog is so Shiny"

...so what AHHHAHHHHAAHHH AHHHHHH hAAAAAHAAAAAAHHHHHAHHHA

That was from Jeff O. :razz:

( I feed raw btw  )


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> "Ooooo my dog is so Shiny"
> 
> ...so what AHHHAHHHHAAHHH AHHHHHH hAAAAAHAAAAAAHHHHHAHHHA
> 
> ...


Damn shame gotta insult me through somebody else LOL ...


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Brian Anderson said:


> Damn shame gotta insult me through somebody else LOL ...


It was only a joke as in your op you said you were getting a hard time about feeding raw.

I also feed raw and like shiny dogs.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> It was only a joke as in your op you said you were getting a hard time about feeding raw.
> 
> I also feed raw and like shiny dogs.


I know Jennifer ... I like Jeff O Im having fun wid ya


----------



## Jane Jean (Sep 18, 2009)

Edward Egan said:


> Hi Jane, are you sure you are giving the correct dosage of Vit E?


The dog naturally produces E, when giving oils it depletes their supply, it is also stored in the fat, not flushed as other vitamins. I don't think daily dosage is necessary. So I give a 400iu every few days(rotate with B complex and D~all human grade) give raw eggs from my chickens often. Eggs contain E.


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

Jane Jean said:


> The dog naturally produces E, when giving oils it depletes their supply, it is also stored in the fat, not flushed as other vitamins. I don't think daily dosage is necessary. So I give a 400iu every few days(rotate with B complex and D~all human grade) give raw eggs from my chickens often. Eggs contain E.



Ditto!


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

GREAT photo, Brian! Your dog looks excellent! :mrgreen:


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Britney Pelletier said:


> GREAT photo, Brian! Your dog looks excellent! :mrgreen:


Why thanks Britney...he is a ton of fun ...his biggest downfall is me LOL I have to have dogs that aren't easily wrecked ...](*,)


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Jane Jean said:


> The dog naturally produces E, when giving oils it depletes their supply, it is also stored in the fat, not flushed as other vitamins. I don't think daily dosage is necessary. So I give a 400iu every few days(rotate with B complex and D~all human grade) give raw eggs from my chickens often. Eggs contain E.


I think you have vitamin E mixed up with vitamin C. Dogs do not produce their own vitamin E, but they do produce their own C.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Britney Pelletier said:


> Ditto!



Dogs produce vitamin C.





eta
Oh. Already noted. :lol:


----------



## Jane Jean (Sep 18, 2009)

From what I've read vitamin C aids in production of vitamin E. I've read this from different sources, here is one link:
http://www.ehow.com/facts_5715035_vitamin-overdose-dogs.html
_Purpose of Vitamin C in Dogs:
Vitamin C, also known as ascorbic acid, is responsible for a dog's immune system, blood and skin, collagen, and vitamin E production._


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I looked in my edition of _Small Animal Clinical Nutrition_ by Hand et al. 2010. In the vitamin E section, it states vitamin E is only synthesized by plants, not animals. In the vitamin C section, there is no mention of C being used to synthesize E (by animals or otherwise). That may be true for plants, but I'm not a plant biochemist. Anyways, I'll trust that over ehow.com. :smile:


----------



## Jane Jean (Sep 18, 2009)

I agree, you can't trust what you read on the net...though I did read it elsewhere, not just there(and the _storage_ vs_ production_ factor is what I probably confused. 
Anyway, I'll stay with my every few days on the E supplement as it isn't a daily necessity, when I'm feeding eggs often. Sorry to hi-jack the thread, Brian, your dog is gorgeous!


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Jane Jean said:


> I agree, you can't trust what you read on the net...though I did read it elsewhere, not just there(and the _storage_ vs_ production_ factor is what I probably confused.
> Anyway, I'll stay with my every few days on the E supplement as it isn't a daily necessity, when I'm feeding eggs often. Sorry to hi-jack the thread, Brian, your dog is gorgeous!


No hi-jack at all Jane...glad you jumped in ...very interesting and I learned some stuff


----------

